
Show HN: 33% Memory Savings by Re-Ordering Go Struct Fields - lanecwagner
https://qvault.io/2020/08/07/saving-a-third-of-our-memory-by-re-ordering-go-struct-fields/
======
mrwnmonm
[https://play.golang.org/p/wSj9jVq9J37](https://play.golang.org/p/wSj9jVq9J37)

